# 2007 Holden Ra Rodeo misfiring



## Robbo123 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey i have a 2007 Holden Ra rodeo and its misfiring the engine is a V6 3.6 i put it on a scan tool and it came up with misfire codes 2,4,6 which means that cylinder 2,4,6 is not firing and there is no power to the coils and it is on the left bank of the engine its got me stuffed i cant figure out whats wrong with it 
Thanks :grin:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Robo123


Check your wiring harness for broken wires from the ignition module to the coils. Also check your fuses to the ECM and corresponding relays that energize the ignition system. Have all fusible links from the starter tested for power using a test light.



post back your findings


----------



## Robbo123 (Mar 12, 2010)

ok tried those things and all checked out fine then i checked for power to the coil and now there is power so i checked the injector pulse and it flashes twice then goes away then comes back but weaker thanks for ur help


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Robbo, is it giving you a "check engine" light - I know I'm a bit late chiming in on this...


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Robbo123 said:


> ok tried those things and all checked out fine then i checked for power to the coil and now there is power so i checked the injector pulse and it flashes twice then goes away then comes back but weaker thanks for ur help



Please clarify.
Is it spark that you are having problems or is the injector pulse? Those are 2 seperate issues.


----------



## Robbo123 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi yes the check engine light is on but i talked to holden there looking at it and they think that the timing chain slipped and that has caused the problem we will see i will keep you posted


----------

